# Der König der Löwen: Kinospot zeigt neue Szenen aus der Realverfilmung



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. März 2019)

*Der König der Löwen: Kinospot zeigt neue Szenen aus der Realverfilmung*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Der König der Löwen: Kinospot zeigt neue Szenen aus der Realverfilmung* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Der König der Löwen: Kinospot zeigt neue Szenen aus der Realverfilmung*


----------



## Pu244 (13. März 2019)

*Der König der Löwen: Kinospot zeigt neue Szenen aus der Realverfilmung*

Ich lehne mich ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte: die Viecher sind nicht real, sondern computeranimiert.

Falls nicht: Respekt an den Regisseur!


----------



## Nosi (13. März 2019)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Kinospot zeigt neue Szenen aus der Realverfilmung*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte: die Viecher sind nicht real, sondern computeranimiert.
> 
> Falls nicht: Respekt an den Regisseur!



Ich habe unter dem letzten Trailer schon gefragt was an dem Film "real" ist und wenn meine Infos stimmen, dann ist die Antwort: Absolut nichts.

PcGames/Hardware sieht das anscheinend anders


----------



## MasterBraster (13. März 2019)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Kinospot zeigt neue Szenen aus der Realverfilmung*

Tut mir Leid, aber hier ist absolut nichts neues. Der Trailer wurde schon vor Monaten auf div. Video-Social-Platformen verteilt.


----------



## h_tobi (13. März 2019)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Kinospot zeigt neue Szenen aus der Realverfilmung*



Nosi schrieb:


> Ich habe unter dem letzten Trailer schon gefragt was an dem Film "real" ist und wenn meine Infos stimmen, dann ist die Antwort: Absolut nichts.
> 
> PcGames/Hardware sieht das anscheinend anders



War auch mein erster Gedanke bei der Überschrift 

Journalistische Glanzleistungen hier ....


----------



## Rollora (13. März 2019)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Kinospot zeigt neue Szenen aus der Realverfilmung*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte: die Viecher sind nicht real, sondern computeranimiert.
> 
> Falls nicht: Respekt an den Regisseur!



Komisch dass sogar am selben Tag 2 Zeichentrick/Comicverfilmungen unterschiedlich bezeichnet werden: Aladdin wird als "Live Action" Film bezeichnet, hat aber reale Darsteller. LION KING hat nur CGI nennt sich hier aber Realverfilmung


----------



## Solavidos (13. März 2019)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Kinospot zeigt neue Szenen aus der Realverfilmung*

Es wird wohl nur aus Marketinggründen als Realfilm bezeichnet.


			
				moviepilot.de schrieb:
			
		

> Das bedeutet: Der König der Löwen bringt damit nur erneut einen Trend bei Kinofilmen weiter auf den Punkt: die zunehmend undeutliche Trennschärfe zwischen Realität und Animation.






			
				moviepilot.de schrieb:
			
		

> Im Zusammenhang mit Der König der Löwen hat Disney nie selbst von einem Live Action-Remake gesprochen. In der Disney-Pressemitteilung aus dem Jahr 2016 war lediglich von einem "technologisch bahnbrechenden" Anknüpfen an The Jungle Book die Rede. Doch nach den neusten Realfilm-Remakes bekannter Disney-Klassiker wie Maleficent, Cinderella und Die Schöne und das Biest (sowie den noch anstehenden Filmen Dumbo und Aladdin) hat sich die Vorstellung einer Realverfilmung in den Köpfen der Zuschauer fest eingenistet.







			
				moviepilot.de schrieb:
			
		

> Nennen wir das Kind also beim Namen: Der König der Löwen ist ein Animationsfilm, dabei allerdings so fotorealistisch, dass er kaum noch von der Realität unterscheidbar ist. "Gedreht" wurde das Disney-Remake ausschließlich in einem Bluescreen-Studio bzw. am Computer. Soll heißen: Jon Favreau nutzte VR-Werkzeuge, sodass er in seine virtuelle Realität aus verschiedenen filmischen Perspektiven mit einem traditionellen Kamera-Ansatz eintauchen konnte.






			
				moviepilot.de schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Kamerabewegungen innerhalb der animierten afrikanischen Savanne sind durchaus real. Die Landschaften wirken im Trailer überhaupt so echt, als hätte das König der Löwen-Remake sich ein Beispiel an Disneys Dinosaurier aus dem Jahr 2000 genommen, in dem CGI-Dinos in eine reale Umgebung gesetzt wurden. Doch soweit bisher bekannt ist, besitzt das König der Löwen-Remake weder reale Landschaften noch Motion Capture von Personen.



Kompletter Artikel dazu


----------



## Nosi (13. März 2019)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Kinospot zeigt neue Szenen aus der Realverfilmung*



Rollora schrieb:


> Komisch dass sogar am selben Tag 2 Zeichentrick/Comicverfilmungen unterschiedlich bezeichnet werden: Aladdin wird als "Live Action" Film bezeichnet, hat aber reale Darsteller. LION KING hat nur CGI nennt sich hier aber Realverfilmung



Im Gegensatz zu Aladdin steht aber im Disney Channel nix von Real oder Live-Action unter dem Lionking-Trailer


----------



## MourDog (13. März 2019)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Kinospot zeigt neue Szenen aus der Realverfilmung*

Was hat das mit PC GAMES HARDWARE zu tun?! Sehe hier weder Zusammenhang noch Sinn einer solchen News.


----------



## Rollora (13. März 2019)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Kinospot zeigt neue Szenen aus der Realverfilmung*



Nosi schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Aladdin steht aber im Disney Channel nix von Real oder Live-Action unter dem Lionking-Trailer


Ich spreche aber nicht vom Kinderkanal, sondern von der Website hier, bei der du angemeldet bist und auch unter einer gewissen Überschrift kommentierst...


----------



## XXTREME (14. März 2019)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Kinospot zeigt neue Szenen aus der Realverfilmung*



h_tobi schrieb:


> War auch mein erster Gedanke bei der Überschrift
> 
> Journalistische Glanzleistungen hier ....



Wen wundert dies denn hier noch..... Hat mal jemand mitbekommen wieviele neue Schreiberlinge sich hier tummeln  ?? Ich glaube kaum das dass alles jornalistische Glanzleuchten sind . Die Qualität sinkt immer weiter und weiter und keiner von den richtigen Jornalisten bei PCGH merkt es (oder will es nicht merken) .


----------



## maijinace (19. März 2019)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Kinospot zeigt neue Szenen aus der Realverfilmung*

Ich hoffe die machen die Erinnerungen an unsere Kindheit damit nicht kaputt.


----------

